# Network interface does not have IP -- ip configure in rc.conf



## cschiffner (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a system which earlier today was working fine. I changed the IP address of the adapter in rc.conf. Now the adapter does not report any IP address. I've tried changing it back, using sysinstall, no matter what I do the adapter simply wont take an IP address. When I run *ifconfig* the adapter shows the media as being connected and the hardware address but there are no inet lines.

Here is the contents of rc.conf

```
defaultrouter="67.100.174.65" 
hostname="websrv.plaxall.com"
ifconfig_xl0="inet 67.100.174.67  netmask 255.255.255.248"
ifconfig_xl1="inet 108.176.54.229 netmask 255.255.255.248"
inetd_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"
/usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start
```

Here is the output from *ifconfig*:

```
xl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=82009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:01:02:cd:68:75
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 24, 2013)

First get rid of that */usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start* line. That is a serious error 

rc.conf only should have variable assignments. You probably need something like this to start the web server:

```
apache2_enable="YES"
```

It could be that the problem is solved after getting rid of that erroneous apachectl command. If the problems persists you could have a look at the file with hexdump(1) to check whether there are some hidden,invisible characters in your file:

```
[cmd=#]hexdump -C /etc/rc.conf[/cmd]
00000000  64 65 66 61 75 6c 74 72  6f 75 74 65 72 3d 22 36  |defaultrouter="6|
00000010  37 2e 31 30 30 2e 31 37  34 2e 36 35 22 20 0a 68  |7.100.174.65" .h|
00000020  6f 73 74 6e 61 6d 65 3d  22 77 65 62 73 72 76 2e  |ostname="websrv.|
00000030  70 6c 61 78 61 6c 6c 2e  63 6f 6d 22 0a 69 66 63  |plaxall.com".ifc|
00000040  6f 6e 66 69 67 5f 78 6c  30 3d 22 69 6e 65 74 20  |onfig_xl0="inet |
00000050  36 37 2e 31 30 30 2e 31  37 34 2e 36 37 20 20 6e  |67.100.174.67  n|
00000060  65 74 6d 61 73 6b 20 32  35 35 2e 32 35 35 2e 32  |etmask 255.255.2|
00000070  35 35 2e 32 34 38 22 0a  69 66 63 6f 6e 66 69 67  |55.248".ifconfig|
00000080  5f 78 6c 31 3d 22 69 6e  65 74 20 31 30 38 2e 31  |_xl1="inet 108.1|
00000090  37 36 2e 35 34 2e 32 32  39 20 6e 65 74 6d 61 73  |76.54.229 netmas|
000000a0  6b 20 32 35 35 2e 32 35  35 2e 32 35 35 2e 32 34  |k 255.255.255.24|
000000b0  38 22 0a 69 6e 65 74 64  5f 65 6e 61 62 6c 65 3d  |8".inetd_enable=|
```
Use ascii(7) if you are not that familiar with those codes in hex.

In your post everything looks OK but it could be that the copy and paste procedure has sanitized the contents already. So there could be still some culprits in the 'real' version of your rc.conf.


----------



## cschiffner (Jan 24, 2013)

Still not working with the apache line removed.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you assign the IP addresses manually?

`# ifconfig xl0 67.100.174.67  netmask 255.255.255.248`


----------



## cschiffner (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, but the interface is not pingable.


----------



## cschiffner (Jan 24, 2013)

When I then manually enter a route: route add default 67.100.174.65, it works. Does this indicate why the entries in rc.conf are not working?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2013)

Both of the IP addresses you are using are public.  Please describe what that machine is supposed to do.  Is it dual-homed, is it supposed to be a gateway to a local network, is it supposed to be combining bandwidth?


----------



## cschiffner (Jan 25, 2013)

The machine is dual homed. Just to get it back online I've removed the second nic and I'm just trying to get the first going.


----------

